# Future man cave.



## Joshy514 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just waiting to sign the contracts at the moment, but here is a picture of our new house and MY new garage! I've said to the misses she can have the two spare bedrooms!


















It's only tiny but I should be able to fit some shelves at the back for my newly acquired detailing tackle and tools, and fit the LCR in there. Plans are to paint the walls white and look into the garage floor, we're going to have a PVC door out into the back for access into the back garden and I'm going to board up a section of the roof for storage of stuff I'm not aloud in the house.

Does anyone have any advice on long lasting white brick paint and something for the floor? (I quite like red)! I will update this when we get the keys and after I've got some shelves etc. Josh.


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

if you have a look through some of the other garages threads alot of the guys have used an epoxy paint, we have used this at work and it does what its meant to if applied correctly.
not always a case of two coats and your done! 

not sure the correct name but have also seen some roll out material being laid to the floor, always looks great and easier than painting. 

garage looks great and its not always size its what you do with it my friend!


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

See if you can get access to the cave before you move in. You will only fill it with stuff on the moving day so try at least to paint the walls before you do.
Have a look at my thread, it's on page 4, may give you a few ideas for a new build garage, although mine is quite big for a new single. Pretty much fully boarded out the loft area as SWMBO doesn't want the house loft filing with crap again, so untouched up there!
Good luck with the move and the garage.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I am waiting for something similar come December and ideally i would like to paint the walls before i move stuff into th garage but we shall see!!!


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Congrats on teh new house.

That garage looks ripe for extending it forwards to make it a tandem garage.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I would rip the left hand wall down and widen it. Most modern garages are far too narrow to get in and out of. Mine is ok for the wife's car but it will be no good if she gets anything any larger. I'm tempted to convert mine into another room, and build another man cave on the back.


----------



## Joshy514 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll update this soon with some more photographs. We've now moved in and I started today by sweeping out the garage and scraping the splatter cement off the bricks and concrete floor. I've got to put some boards up in the roof for some storage soon, got 3 weeks off so watch this space!


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

2 spare rooms? 

That would worry me, kids along soon and then all the money goes :wave:


----------



## Ben89 (Jul 9, 2008)

Tricky Red said:


> I would rip the left hand wall down and widen it. Most modern garages are far too narrow to get in and out of. Mine is ok for the wife's car but it will be no good if she gets anything any larger. I'm tempted to convert mine into another room, and build another man cave on the back.


Any ideas on the cost involved in this? The garage on my new house is ok for size but there is a sizeable space to the left which could make an extension viable just want to gain an idea of ball park figures.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Ben89 said:


> Any ideas on the cost involved in this? The garage on my new house is ok for size but there is a sizeable space to the left which could make an extension viable just want to gain an idea of ball park figures.


I think £1,000 per square metre for habitable space.


----------



## SamFishlock (Jan 21, 2014)

Plenty of potential for extending forwards and width ways. Is there side access on the other side? I'd be tempted to extend that all the way to the fence.


----------



## F10N47 (Apr 2, 2013)

SamFishlock said:


> Plenty of potential for extending forwards and width ways. Is there side access on the other side? I'd be tempted to extend that all the way to the fence.


Me too! Do it now whilst it's still a building site. Maybe find some builders on site and see if they want a weekend's work???


----------

